# Quel PDA choisir [1]...



## BigBrowser (2 Décembre 2003)

Mon antique Palm Vx montre des signes précomateux des plus inquiétants. Il reste bloqié sur le logo PAlm OS en permanence.
Aurait-il mal digéré le dernier roulé-boulé ?

Avez-vous un conseil pour son remplacement  ?

Cahier des charges:
- RV + adresses, tout simplement.

Je ne suis pas un adepte du hightech-aujourd'hui-casserole-demain. Donc un modèle "dépassé" à un prix raisonnable saupoudré d'une promo pour les "fêtes" serait le rêve.

Si vous avez une suggestion en stock...

D'avance merci.


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2003)

Palm Zire... 
Excellent rapport qualité/prix... 
De plus, on le trouve quasiment partout...


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2003)

Oui un zire c'est un bon choix. Pas trop cher et compatible avec le Mac


----------



## MacDavid (5 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acquérir un  PAD. Mais il doit...

- être compatible Mac.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- proposer l'écoute de MP3.

Je penchais pour le  tungsten-t3  mais il semble, pour les MP3, n'etre compatible qu'avec... les PC.

En avez vous d'autre à me conseiller?
Et puis, au fait, ca donen quoi, un PDA avec des MP3? Quelle qualité sonore?

Merci d'avance


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2004)

Non, ça marche aussi avec un Mac. J'ai un Tungsten|T avec RealOne et ça marche sans problème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais la qualité du son n'a rien à voir avec le son d'un iPod, c'est pas génial...
Sinon, chez Palm, y'a aussi le Zire 71 qui lise les MP3

La fonction MP3 sur les Palms est vraiment un gadget, si tu veux lire des MP3, achètes toi un iPod 20Go, tu le paieras le même prix que ton T3, mais tu n'auras pas les fonctions PDA. Une autre solution encore: iPod 10Go + Palm Zire (le blanc à 100 balles suisses)


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2004)

Et la plupart des Sony Clié...


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et la plupart des Sony Clié...



Juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je n'ai pas pensé à ça, pour moi un PDA, c'est un Palm ou rien


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...pour moi un PDA, c'est un Palm ou rien


Sauf qu'un Clié, c'est un Palm mais en mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Na


----------



## bacman (5 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'un Clié, c'est un Palm mais en mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour ma part, je n'échange pas mon T3 contre 3 barils de clié


----------



## MacDavid (5 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La fonction MP3 sur les Palms est vraiment un gadget, si tu veux lire des MP3, achètes toi un iPod 20Go, tu le paieras le même prix que ton T3, mais tu n'auras pas les fonctions PDA. Une autre solution encore: iPod 10Go + Palm Zire (le blanc à 100 balles suisses)



Aie... le truc, c'est que je ne veux pas multiplier les machines... Le son est vraiment dégeu? Et si on met un bon casque, même pas?

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> ...Le son est vraiment dégeu? Et si on met un bon casque, même pas?


En ce qui concerne les Clié, le son est excellent


----------



## iMax (6 Janvier 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Aie... le truc, c'est que je ne veux pas multiplier les machines... Le son est vraiment dégeu? Et si on met un bon casque, même pas?
> 
> Merci d'avance



J'ai essayé avec les écouteurs du iPod et avec le même morceau. Et bien, le son n'est pas aussi "complet" qu'avec le pod me semble-il. Les basses sont moins fortes, comme les aigues, pourtant l'égaliseur du iPod était éteint...


----------



## iMax (6 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne les Clié, le son est excellent



Arrête de faire ta propagande


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de faire ta propagande


Et pour quelle raison ?


Par contre, toi, arrêtes le troll si tu ne veux pas qu'on te coupe le siffet


----------



## MacDavid (6 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne les Clié, le son est excellent



Probleme... j'ai déjà eu un Clié... Trop de soucis de compatibilité...

Sur le site Palm, il est dit:



> Taux d'échantillonnage audio: 48KHz (sortie qualité CD)



Celui des Clié et de l'iPod est de combien?
Merci à tous.


----------



## iMax (6 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et pour quelle raison ?
> 
> 
> Par contre, toi, arrêtes le troll si tu ne veux pas qu'on te coupe le siffet



Rha, pas la peine de se vexer pour si peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'savent plus rire les gens...


----------



## MacDavid (8 Janvier 2004)

Alors, ce son, sur les Palm, vraiment pas terribe? Si on le compare à des encientes Mac classique (on va dire), ca donne quoi?

Merci de vos précisions


----------



## bacman (8 Janvier 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ce son, sur les Palm, vraiment pas terribe? Si on le compare à des encientes Mac classique (on va dire), ca donne quoi?
> 
> Merci de vos précisions


La qualité de restitution sur palm , clié et pocket pc est exactement la même pour du mp3.
Pour une qualité intacte, il faut rester en AIIF, et là, se pose le pb de la place de stockage, un morceau tient environ 40mo, je te laisse calculer le nombre de morceaux possibles sur une SD de 128mo.
Franchement ça nest pas dans la qualité du son quil faut chercher un critere de choix entre un clié et un palm.
Si tu cherches vraiment la qualité, prends un ipod et encode en AAC 320 kbps.
Il faut déjà une oreille exercée pour distinguer une différence entre du AAC 128 et de lAIIF


----------



## MacDavid (8 Janvier 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> La qualité de restitution sur palm , clié et pocket pc est exactement la même pour du mp3.
> Pour une qualité intacte, il faut rester en AIIF, et là, se pose le pb de la place de stockage, un morceau tient environ 40mo, je te laisse calculer le nombre de morceaux possibles sur une SD de 128mo.
> Franchement ça nest pas dans la qualité du son quil faut chercher un critere de choix entre un clié et un palm.
> Si tu cherches vraiment la qualité, prends un ipod et encode en AAC 320 kbps.
> Il faut déjà une oreille exercée pour distinguer une différence entre du AAC 128 et de lAIIF



oui, bien sur, bien sur...
Mon probleme, c'edst que je ne veux pas multiplier les machines (tel, palm, ipod)...

Personnellement, je me contente fort bien des mp3 qui font dans les 2-3 Mo/chanson... sur mon Mac
C'est juste pour avoir un petit fond sonore...

C'est ca ma question... qu'est ce qui différencie la qualité sonore d'une machine à l'autre avec un même morceau? 

Les enceintes? Le casque? Ou la  _machine elle même? Le lecteur?_ 

Comme la Fnac refuse de me faire écouter, j'en suis à vous bassiner avec ca ,-)

Merci encore.


----------



## Alexandre (9 Février 2004)

J'ai fini par réussir à créer la liaison entre Isync et mon vieux Palm Vx, mais à cette occasion j'ai envisagé de me racheter un nouveau PDA.
L'idée du Bloototh, de pouvoir afficher des photos, un interfacage sans pb avec Panther et un bon rapport qualité prix  sont mes quatre critères


----------



## Titov (9 Février 2004)

Je te conseille le Tungsten T3.

Petit, puissant et pleinement compatible. Un bijoux avec un bon rapport qualité-prix.


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille le Tungsten T3.



Pas mieux


----------



## naas (10 Février 2004)

et pourquoi t3 et pourquoi pas sony le ux 50 est sympa quand meme ?
je serais toi j'irais trainer mes guetres du coté de la mailing list palm  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/palm-fr 
et puis aussi du coté de pdacool.com
etc etc
parceque les possessseurs de sony sont un peu ... comment dire ... a l'interieur de la famille palm les sonymans sont une sous culture, interface differente (perso j'aime pas) soft differents bref, du bon et du mauvais a decouvrir par toi meme
(perso g un t3)
et enfin et surtout, fait toi ta propore opinion en les ESSAYANT !


----------



## VKTH (10 Février 2004)

il est pas mal l'ux50... wifi et bluetooth intégré. Maix cher.


----------



## naas (11 Février 2004)

et puis si tu est patient tu peux attendre cobalt 
et les sony genre peg th 27 37 ou meme 55 cela te tente ?


----------



## fwedo (12 Février 2004)

Pour l'instant, les palms sont livrés avec le CD pour mac. ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les sony cliés.
Il faut rajouter l'achat d'un logiciel "the missing sync".

à voir en détail sur le très bon site en francais "clié and co". www.clieandco.com (je crois...)

c'est vrai que le dernier sony TH55 cartonne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voir test sur www.pdafrance.com


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

Attention à SONY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le jour ou tu as un probleme avec, ils te demandent 20  avant de t'écouter:

"bonjour madame, j'ai mon Clié (625) qui ne s'allume plus...
&gt;Oui votre n° de CB svp monsieur.. moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Ils ne veulent rien entendre tant que tu n'as pas payé.. pOur du matos acheté il y a 1 an 550 , c'est du foutage de ...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2004)

Attends le prochain PDA de chez Apple d'ici cet été


----------



## golf (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Attention à SONY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est partiellement faux, pas pendant la période de garantie...
D'autre part certains revendeurs de Clié ont les compétences en interne...


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est partiellement faux, pas pendant la période de garantie...
> D'autre part certains revendeurs de Clié ont les compétences en interne...



Ok pour la garantie, ce qui normal d'ailleur,

Quand aux revendeurs Clié, j'en ai écummé pas mal sur Paris et ils avaient tous le meme discourt :
"Faut appeller SONY au 08 ...."

Je trouve tout simplement scandaleux qu'une société demande de l'argent avant d'écouter ce qu'un client a à dire...

Si je l'avait sus avant, je n'aurais pas acheté du SONY mais du Palm avec qui tout c'était super bien passé quand j'ai eu un problemme avec le Vx.

Ils en ont certainement rien à peter à la maison mére mais je connais beaucoup de gens interressés de savoir ça avant d'acheter. Je suis qu'un petit client SONY, mes parents un peu plus gros (2 TV, 3 chaines, 1 DVD, 1 CAmescope, 1 APN...) et ils ont toujours achetés cette marque sauf le dernier lecteur DVD... qui n'est pas de cette marque! Depuis qu'ils connaissent cette pratique, ils ne veulent plus en acheter... 
A méditer tout de meme...


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

> Message édité par golf (27/02/2004 13:59)



Pourquoi mon message a t il été édité?


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Personnellement, je ne suis pas prêt de racheter du Sony de sitôt...

On leur avait acheté il y a 4 ans une télé écran plat Wega (CRT, mais au verre plat) 16/9 qui devait bien valoir 1200 à l'époque: l'image n'était pas régulière, il y avait des sortes de très légères vagues, comme si on projetais une image avec un projecteur sur de la tôle ondulée...

Elle est partie 3 fois au SAV et le défaut n'a jamais disparu... Et je vous dis pas le bordel quand il fallait appeller le SAV... On tombait jamais sur la bonne personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, ce n'est qu'une mauvais aventure, mais ça dégoute quand même


----------



## cham (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve tout simplement scandaleux qu'une société demande de l'argent avant d'écouter ce qu'un client a à dire...



Bon, à la prochaine AES, il faudra que je te parle des aventures de mon iBook au SAV...


----------



## golf (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> > Message édité par golf (27/02/2004 13:59)
> 
> 
> Pourquoi mon message a t il été édité?



Dans le titre j'ai simplement changé le smiley ; il a déjà été demandé d'éviter les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comme les majuscules, de les faire trop long, etc., etc...


----------



## woulf (27 Février 2004)

Je suis utilisateur de palm depuis plusieurs années, actuellement sur un "vieux" tungsten 1e génération, partiellement défoncé mais toujours fonctionnel, et franchement le TH 55 à sortir me paraît absolument sympa; allez voir sur le site pdafrance.com, les tests notamment du PIM intégré signé sony, c'est très très sympa.

Perso, y'a du switch dans l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour le SAV, j'avais lu récemment sur macbidouille les mésaventures d'un acquéreur de T3 en 2 morceaux avec le SAV Palm... refus de prise en charge... hmmm, bref, les SAV c'est jamais tout rose ou tout noir...


----------



## ZePoupi (28 Février 2004)

Pour ma part, j'ai un CLIE UX50, c'est une excellente machine!!! Le clavier est bien et fort utile, surtout si l'on veut éditer des mails. Par contre, je rencontre des problèmes pour les envois de sms via mon T610 et mon UX50... un comble pour des produits tous deux Sony!!! (problèmes de caractères, ou textes incompatibles sur certains afficheurs de mobiles...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais autrement, le UX50 est une bonne machine, discrète, et le WIFI ainsi que le BLUETOOTH sont d'une facilité d'utilisation déconcertante. Ha, et la synchro avec le mac est parfaite! Il faudra juste investir sur le programme Missing Sync pour rendre "compatible" la synchro avec le UX et le Mac.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vala!


----------



## chagregel (29 Février 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans le titre j'ai simplement changé le smiley ; il a déjà été demandé d'éviter les
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'étais pas au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ce qui est marrant c'est que  Certains modérateurs ne doivent pas l'être non plus 





Bref ce n'est pas le débat, je vais dire ce que je pense la dessus ailleur   

En ce qui concerne le sujet,

Le fait de demander de l'argent à un client me choque.
SONY fait de tres bon produits,tout comme Palm mais lorsque que mon Vx est tombé à 15min d'autonomie, il m'ont proposé un échange standrad immédiat alors qu'il n'était plus sous garantie. 

Comme je l'ai deja dit, la simple réponse de SONY à mon problème fut, "votre n° de CB, svp monsieur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" et c'est bien domage parceque j'était vraiment content de mon Clié !


----------



## macarel (9 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
Je suis un peu perdu là.
Je veut m'acheter un agenda electronique pour pouvoir utiliser/synchroniser avec iCal sur mon ibook
Je cherche un truc simple, les gadgets, ce n'est pas trop mon "truc"
Juste agenda/organiseur/adressbook..........
Je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir. Palm, Sony, Vision, .............
Vous n'avez pas un petit idée???
Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages.


----------



## fwedo (9 Avril 2004)

un palm zire ? (le blanc) aucune fonctionalité sympa à part les applis de base (cal, contacts....). pas cher, pas puissant.

sinon, pour un peu plus cher les premiers prix de chez sony sont pas mal..mais je crois qu'il faut rajouter le logiciel missing sync (payant) pour l'utiliser avec un mac....

tu peux aussi aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur le forum palmspirit qu'est vraiment sympa.


----------



## golf (9 Avril 2004)

Un Palm... 
Un PalmOne Zire ou un Tungsten selon ton budget...

Personnellement je préfère les Clié mais cela oblige à acquérir un logiciel (Missing sync) en plus pour la synchro...

Pour le Zire, il y a actuellement une promo chez PalmOne...
Plutôt ici pour la promo...


PalmOne et Clié dispos aussi chez lepdashop qui est une excellent distributeur avec une équipe hyper compétente...


----------



## macarel (9 Avril 2004)

Sais pas, le sony à l'air pas mal. 
Pour 200 c'est assez abordable je pense.
Vous avez des expériences avec?


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2004)

Je trouve les Clié bien plus sympa et complet mais n'oublie pas le surcout de MARK SPACE The Missing Sync Sony Clié à 39 uros...


----------



## fwedo (10 Avril 2004)

c'est vrai qu'en bas de gamme, les sony semblent un peu mieux armés que palm...(plus de soft fournis et, c 'est subjectif, plus bel aspect).

par contre comme le dis Golf, faut rajouter systématiquement 39 euros sinon, ca marche pas.

y'a un site très sympa sur les mac et les cliés : 

http://www.clieandco.com/


----------



## ederntal (2 Mai 2004)

je fais remonter le sujet =&gt;

Mon ipod viens de me lacher, et j'ai pas trop les moyen de m'en racheter alors je lorgnais vers un Palm Zire 31 avec une SD de 256mo pour la lecture mp3...

1/Le son d'un mp3 encodé en 128 ou 196... est-il plus mauvais en qualitée d'écoute que sur un ipod ou sur mon ibook (pour le transport, un MP3 128 est suffisant pour moi...). sa doit etre du genre d'une clef usb quoi : c'est bien mais pas top =&gt; suffisant pour le transport quoi!

2/en baladeur mp3 avec le rétro-éclairage desactivé on arrive a combien d'heure d'écoute ? 7 ?


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2004)

moi je dirais:
as tu pensé a l'autonomie de ton T3 après une utilisation mp3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je te dit cela en connaissance de cause
même en utilisatio normale, le T3 me gonfle, buggé a mort, pas d'autonomie
pas bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pourtant je suis fana de palm crois moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je penserais quand même a deux machines l'ipod pour la musique
et un peu d'attente pour le palm


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

Le nouveau PalmOne Zire 72 a l'air pas mal! 

Bon, les mp3 s'écoute avec une version Palm de RealPlayer.


----------



## MacDavid (3 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais:
> as tu pensé a l'autonomie de ton T3 après une utilisation mp3
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi? ca donne quoi l'autonomie d'un Palm apres écoute de MP3?

Merci d'aance


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mai 2004)

Oui les Palms sont pas mal...


----------



## ederntal (3 Mai 2004)

Meme le Zire 31 pour une utilisation palm basique, pour 150 euros... ou 210 euros avec une SD 256mo, sa pourrai le faire pour une utilisation mp3, non ?


----------



## ederntal (3 Mai 2004)

sur le site PDAFrance ils disent que la lecture mp3 sur palm (en l'occurence le palm Zire 71) est trop faible et donc pas bonne...

Votre avis ?

car si j'achete un palm (achat tres rapide) c'est a 70% pour le mp3... alors ?


----------



## MacDavid (3 Mai 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> sur le site PDAFrance ils disent que la lecture mp3 sur palm (en l'occurence le palm Zire 71) est trop faible et donc pas bonne...
> 
> Votre avis ?
> 
> car si j'achete un palm (achat tres rapide) c'est a 70% pour le mp3... alors ?



Si j'en crois ce que j'en lis ici ou la, cela depend en effet des machines. Certaines seraient moins "faibles" que d'autres, mais lesquelles?


----------



## ederntal (3 Mai 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois ce que j'en lis ici ou la, cela depend en effet des machines. Certaines seraient moins "faibles" que d'autres, mais lesquelles?



J'ai fais de "longues" recherche
et voici ce que j'en conclus :

1/ le zire 71 est tres bon et pas cher, sauf pour le mp3 ou il a un volume trop faible (d'apres PDAFfrance et ZDNET). Quid du nouveau Zire 72...

2/ le palm zire 31 qaui viens de sortir est le moins cher (150 euros + 256mo a 60 euros) mais je n'est pas lu de tests encore et je ne sais pas si il y a le meme defaut sur la lecture

3/ le sony TJ35 est un peu plus cher (210 euros + 100 euros pour 256mo) mais il semble assez bon pour le mp3 (autonomie de 6h30, son pas très fort mais mieu que le Zire 71)

4/ le Palm trangsten E a 200 euros semble tres bon et tres beau, d'apres ZDNET... c'est lui qui a l'air le mieu.


=&gt; je pense que je vais craquer pour le TJ35 (mais les memory stick sont + cher que les SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ou pour le TE... je vais continuer mes recherches A+


----------



## MacDavid (4 Mai 2004)

Hé bien... Je regarde moi aussi du cote des Clié 35 (mieux: 37, pour le bluetooth) ou le Thungsten E.

Sinon, un tres interessant post sur forum-palmspirit:
Tutorial Musique MP3 et Palm


----------



## MacDavid (6 Mai 2004)

A lire, je pense...

test des lecteurs MP3 pour Palm


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2004)

Le nouveau Zire 72 a l'air pas mal


----------



## daffyb (6 Mai 2004)

yes


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mai 2004)

Mais que vaut il en lecteur mp3? combien peut on en mettre de base? sans carte additionnelle


----------



## ederntal (7 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais que vaut il en lecteur mp3? combien peut on en mettre de base? sans carte additionnelle



Il faut de toute facon, sur tous les modèles une carte additionelle!!


----------



## MacDavid (9 Mai 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> sur le site PDAFrance ils disent que la lecture mp3 sur palm (en l'occurence le palm Zire 71) est trop faible et donc pas bonne...
> 
> Votre avis ?
> 
> car si j'achete un palm (achat tres rapide) c'est a 70% pour le mp3... alors ?



Hé bien, je suis passé au... Zire72.
Autant le dire: le son est plutot métallique, mais de volume assez haut (fort, jusqu'à tres fort). Le pronbleme est que j'ai investi dans un casque à 12 euros (Sony). Deception. J'ai écouté mon Zire 72 avec un vari casque Hifi... Le bonheur en MP3!

Moralité: acheter un bon casque.
Le Zire 72 est top.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mai 2004)

Combien coute t il?


----------



## kefoo (20 Mai 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, je suis passé au... Zire72.
> Autant le dire: le son est plutot métallique, mais de volume assez haut (fort, jusqu'à tres fort). Le pronbleme est que j'ai investi dans un casque à 12 euros (Sony). Deception. J'ai écouté mon Zire 72 avec un vari casque Hifi... Le bonheur en MP3!
> 
> Moralité: acheter un bon casque.
> Le Zire 72 est top.



Pour qui recherche la qualité sonore, il ne faut pas se leurrer, il faut un ensemble de bon matériel. Avoir une Porsche avec des roues de Panda, ne pourra pas évidemment donner satisfaction (les roues de Fiat Panda sont trop bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). J'ai été très fan de matériel HiFi et après avoir écumé les auditorium de magasins spécialisés je peux vous assurer que le son dépend des enceintes autant que de l'ampli et autant que du lecteur. En terme d'autonomie, je crois que la "palme" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 revient au TH55, juste pour info. Bon par contre en terme de prix brut c'est pas donné comptez environ 450 .


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Combien coute t il?



tu peux trouver le palm zire 72 à moins de 300 euros dans  les bonnes boucheries


----------



## Mao (13 Juin 2004)

Titov a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille le Tungsten T3.
> 
> Petit, puissant et pleinement compatible. Un bijoux avec un bon rapport qualité-prix.



Je confirme ! neuf, le prix reste élevé. Heureusement qu'il y a le marché de l'occasion  :rose:


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

De toute façon le pb du choix ne va bientôt plus se poser puisque Sony abandonne le Clié hors des frontières du Japon


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

Oui   j'ai pas compris pourquoi ce fil est revenu devant  :mouais:


----------



## Mao (13 Juin 2004)

> De toute façon le pb du choix ne vas bientôt plus se poser puisque Sony abandonne le Clié hors des frontières du Japon



Nop! Le choix est toujours possible entre des pocket pc et des palm! :rose: 



> Oui   j'ai pas compris pourquoi ce fil est revenu devant  :mouais:



surement parceque j'ai poste dedans  :rose:


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

Mao a dit:
			
		

> Nop! Le choix est toujours possible entre des pocket pc et des palm! :rose:


ah on m'avait pas dit que les pockets pc se synchronisaient avec le mac , on m'aurais menti a l'insu de mon plein gré 

remarque je viens de verifier avant de valider et... benh ça existe http://www.pocketmac.net/ j'en apprends tout les jours   
remarque je vais pas changer mon t3 pour ça einh


----------



## vincmyl (13 Juin 2004)

Moi je prendrai un Palm


----------



## woulf (13 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah on m'avait pas dit que les pockets pc se synchronisaient avec le mac , on m'aurais menti a l'insu de mon plein gré
> 
> remarque je viens de verifier avant de valider et... benh ça existe http://www.pocketmac.net/ j'en apprends tout les jours
> remarque je vais pas changer mon t3 pour ça einh



Je crois que missing sync pour pocket pc est plus fiable


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prendrai un Palm


----------



## eliot (25 Juin 2004)

Ca fonctionne bien avec un Plam Zire 31 et Real Player. A quand un iTunes pour Plam? 

 eliot


----------



## ibox (25 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà j'aimerais acheter un PDA, je serais intéressé par un palm mais lequel ?
bon mon budget est limité aux alentours de 150 euros, je sais c'est peu. et là j'hésite actuellement entre l'ancien modèle palm tungstene t (160 euros neuf en solde) et le palm zire 31 160 euros . Etant complétement novice en matière de PDA je vous demande donc de l'aide, notamment sur les os livrés, le palm T est livré avec l'OS 5,0 alors que le palm zire 31 est en 5,2,8, existe -t'il des possibilités d'évolutions en matière d'os ?
Je recherche évidemment la fonction agenda, mais surtout la possibilité de travail sur docs words et excel.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## HazarD (27 Juin 2004)

Salut Ibox, je vois que tu poste ta question sur tous les forums (Mac et palm)   je te conseillerais le Palm TT pour une utilisation plus Pro (BT et livré avec doctogo) et le Zire pour le coté plus fun.

en ce qui concerne l'OS il n'y a pas de différences majeurs entre un 5.2 et un 5.


----------



## safri_duo78 (28 Juin 2004)

j'ai une question, est ce que on peut naviguer sur internet avec un pda qui fait bluetooth?


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2004)

safri_duo78 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question, est ce que on peut naviguer sur internet avec un pda qui fait bluetooth?


oui même si l'interet est limité aux emails le plus souvent   
mais il te faut un modem quand même einh


----------



## HazarD (28 Juin 2004)

safri_duo78 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question, est ce que on peut naviguer sur internet avec un pda qui fait bluetooth?



tu peux si tu es équipé d'un téléphone qui soit lui aussi bluetooth (le PDA pour naviguer ou consulter ses mails, et le téléphone fait fonction de modem) ainsi qu'un abonnement GPRS afin de ne pas payer trop cher


----------



## Gargouille (29 Juin 2004)

bonjour,

Si c'est pour une première utilisation, je conseille le Zire21 ou le 31. Simple, facile d'accès et abordable question prix.


----------



## ibox (30 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir,

Voilà je me suis décider pour le palm TT, et je ne regrette pas mon choix, par contre je rencontre quelques soucis, avec versamail, je n'arrive pas à configurer le réseau avec mon ibook en passant par le craddle.


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà je me suis décider pour le palm TT, et je ne regrette pas mon choix, par contre je rencontre quelques soucis, avec versamail, je n'arrive pas à configurer le réseau avec mon ibook en passant par le craddle.


il serait plus judicieux de créer un autre fil spécfique a ton problème, on est loin du choix d'un pda


----------



## lel (30 Juin 2004)

salut a tous !

Moi je regarde a acheter un PDA.

Seulement voila, je compte l'acheter pour faire aussi de la lecture MP3 et de la video DivX.

Je possede un I Book G4 12'. J'ai lu que le probleme des pocket pc etait la comptatibilite avec le monde Mac. probleme qui apparement ne se pose pas avec les Palm. Cependant, apparement, les Palm ont l'air moins performant au niveau de la lecture des DivX.

Alors voila, j'hesite: 
- acheter un pocket PC Asus A620 BT qui possede un port compact flash et surtout qui est une bete de course au niveau de la lecture des Divx (et qui en plus est vraiment pas cher !! - de 300 euros !!!).
- ou alors un Tungsten T3 de chez palm ce qui me permettrait d'avoir la compatibilite avec le Mac. Mais par contre, c un port SD/MMC (donc les cartes sont plus cheres), et en plus, le T3 est bien plus cher a l'achat.

il y aussi le probleme suivant:
quel logiciel dois je utiliser pour recompresser mes DivX pour un format PDA sous Mac ??? sous windaube, il y a DivXPocketencoder, mais sous Mac, existe t il un logiciel (gratuit !!!) ??

pour la lecture des DivX sur les PDA, il existe un logiciel gratuit pour chaque famille: betaplayer pour les pocket pc, et mmplayer pour les Palm.

bref, je ne sais quoi trop faire... qu'en pensez vous ??
concernant les problemes de compatibilite entre le Mac et les pocket pc, il y a des logiciels, mais apparement, ils sont compliques a regler et ne fonctionnent pas tres bien ... et en plus, ils sont payants !

merci pour vos reponses a venir !

A+
Max


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Juin 2004)

Bah, pour les PocketPC, il n'y a pas un de ces progs, genre Missing Sync qui te permette de faire communiquer ton Pocket avec ton Mac? J'avais un problème similaire avec le CLIE qui n'est pas pris en charge par le système. J'ai du faire appel à Missing Sync pour pouvoir synchroniser l'appareil avec mon carnet d'adresse...  Voilà, enfin, je ne suis pas très sûr pour les PocketPC, mais il me semble qu'il existe un tel programme pour la platforme PocketPC.


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Juin 2004)

HazarD a dit:
			
		

> tu peux si tu es équipé d'un téléphone qui soit lui aussi bluetooth (le PDA pour naviguer ou consulter ses mails, et le téléphone fait fonction de modem) ainsi qu'un abonnement GPRS afin de ne pas payer trop cher



Le P900 :love: le fait très bien... un seul appareil pour les mêmes possibilités...


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> quel logiciel dois je utiliser pour recompresser mes DivX pour un format PDA sous Mac ??? sous windaube, il y a DivXPocketencoder, mais sous Mac, existe t il un logiciel (gratuit !!!) ??


Il y a MMPlayer ou encore PocketDivxEncoder (ce dernier est gratuit) qui fonctionnent très bien sur les Palm.


----------



## Gargouille (1 Juillet 2004)

hummm ... un pda pour regarder des divx ? 
Bien que je trouve l'idée quelque peu saugrenue (je préfère largement regarder un film dans le train sur mon portable), le T3 me semble appropriée. Ou alors pourquoi ne pas se diriger carrément vers des machines qui sont fait exprès (un écran + 1 disque dur pour regarder du divx, mp3, mp4 ..etc) ?  
Quitte à rajouter un pda moins évolué.

Le gros problème du pda (palm ou pocketPQ) çà reste la place : n'oublie donc pas que dans ton investissement il faudra songer à acheter une grosse memory card (voire même plusieurs, quitte à jongler avec).

Concernant maintenant la qualité des divx elle est plutôt bonne (je repproche juste au T3 de ne pas avoir un HP aussi puissant que celui du P900, ce qui oblige à mettre les oreillettes) avec Kinoma. 
Et je te confirme qu'un Palm, c'est mieux qu'un pocketPQ


----------



## lel (1 Juillet 2004)

Ok merci pour tout ces renseignements  je pense prendre le T3 !

A+
Max


----------



## je@nnot (1 Juillet 2004)

Attention les pocket pc sont quand même plus aptes à lire les divx cependant ils vrai que c'est la plait les "pocketPQ". lancement d'appli .... Vive le palm. 

Surtout ne pas oublier que le T3 ne sera peut etre pas compatible avec le nouveau systeme Cobalt qui "il me semble" sera plus orienté multimédia non ?

Donc pour toi ca vaut peut etre le coup d'attendre.


----------



## HazarD (1 Juillet 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ne pas oublier que le T3 ne sera peut etre pas compatible avec le nouveau systeme Cobalt qui "il me semble" sera plus orienté multimédia non ?
> 
> Donc pour toi ca vaut peut etre le coup d'attendre.



pas sur pas sur


----------



## HazarD (1 Juillet 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ne pas oublier que le T3 ne sera peut etre pas compatible avec le nouveau systeme Cobalt qui "il me semble" sera plus orienté multimédia non ?
> 
> Donc pour toi ca vaut peut etre le coup d'attendre.



pas sur pas sur


----------



## lel (1 Juillet 2004)

salut,

C'est quoi exactement ce Cobalt ?? j'en ai deja entendu parle, mais j'ai pas trouve d'infos ???!!

A+
Max


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> C'est quoi exactement ce Cobalt ?? j'en ai deja entendu parle, mais j'ai pas trouve d'infos ???!!
> 
> ...


cobalt est la future nouvelle version de palmos


----------



## lel (1 Juillet 2004)

d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur PDAFrance, la seule vraie difference entre PalmOS et Cobalt est en fait que ce dernier gere le multitache ?? faut il en avoir vraiment besoin, non ?

et il est prevu pour quand ce Cobalt ? Autonme 2004 ?

A+
Max


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur PDAFrance, la seule vraie difference entre PalmOS et Cobalt est en fait que ce dernier gere le multitache ?? faut il en avoir vraiment besoin, non ?
> 
> et il est prevu pour quand ce Cobalt ? Autonme 2004 ?
> 
> ...


palma a changé de microprocesseur en passant de gradonball a strongarm
et palmos 5 est en fait un vilain conmpromis qui permet de faire tourner les anciennes applis programmée , quand cobalt est lui developpé pour exploiter les nouveaux proc
docn cobalt devrait etre un peu plus que juste la gestion du mutliitache


----------



## Filou53 (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour.
J'envisage tout doucement de passer à l'acte: acheter un PDA.
Le Zire 72 me semble convenable par rapport à mes besoins (et par rapport à son prix  ).
Qq questions en vrac après avoir lu qq analyses ici et là:
- au niveau bluethoot, cela fct bien avec le mac ?
Je pourrais faire des transferts, copier mes mails, ... ?
- la synchro des données fonctionne bien ?
- je pourrais indifféremment le synchroniser avec mon PC au bureau (sous Win2000) ?
- pas de problème majeur ?
- votre avis par rapport au Clié TH55 +/- du même tonneau (mais pas vraiment 'comptatible' Mac ???)

D'avance merci pour vos avis éclairés et éclairants 

Filou


----------



## HazarD (30 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi pas vraiment compatible mac le clié TH55 ?

le mien est parfaitement connecté avec mon Power Book , il synchronise sans aucun soucis (avec entourage, ical le carnet d'adresses et mail) de plus j'utilise missing sync pour le transfert defichier (MP3 ou images par exemple)

Le TH55 à 4 avantages :

Il est bluetooth
Il est Wifi
Il a une superbe autonomie (la plus forte actuellement)
Et c'est un "Clie" donc il est super Bô   

voila mon avis


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

Le TH55 est une super machine 
Il y a ici même un long topic dessus, qui devrait répondre à pas mal de tes questions.


----------



## Filou53 (30 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous deux. 
Le topic sur le TH55 est effectivement bien intéressant. Je viens de le survoler rapido avant de l'imprimer pour 'analys' 
Qst cependant: cela ne vous inquiète pas trop que Monsieur Sony il arrête de fabriquer des PDA ?

Filou


----------



## Filou53 (31 Juillet 2004)

il n'est plus facile à trouver le TH55 ...
Le vendeur chez qui j'ai des 'prix' ne l'a déjà plus et ne sait plus en avoir !
Damned...

Y-a-t-il déjà des cartes wi-fi pour le Zire 72 ? 
Cela m'intéresse plus a priori que Bluetooth.

Filou


----------



## Caza (4 Août 2004)

Le TH 55 est vraiment une très bonne machine qui possède bcp plus d'atouts et de fonctionnalités qu'un Zire 72... avis perso  

Pour l'instant, il n'est pas prévu de carte WF pour le Zire.


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Idem, même si le Zire 72 n'est pas mauvais non plus, à choisir je prendrais le TH55. Pour ce qui est de tes questions:

- connexion BT: pas de soucis, l'outil BT du Mac jumelle sans problème Palm et Mac  la synchro fonctionne aussi, même si c'est un peu long.

- synchro: là aussi aucun problème, je synchronise mon Palm avec deux ordis (un PC sous Win 2000 et l'iBook sous MacOS X 3.4), aucun souci.


----------



## Filou53 (12 Août 2004)

Bonjour.
Ben finalement, faute d'avoir pu trouver le Sony, je me suis rabattu sur le Zire 72.
Je l'ai depuis lundi. Jusqu'ici, c'est très satisfaisant.
Sauf que j'ai eu qq ennuis avec iSync, notamment pour lui faire mettre à jour iCal et le Carnet d'adresses (plutôt que l'appli propre au Palm) 
Merci à MacG  : j'ai trouvé la soluce sur le forum: il existe des conduits propre au Mac sur le site d'Apple. 
Evidemment, j'ai encore perdu pas mal de temps dans l'affaire.
Jamais bon du 1er coup  :hein: 

Filou


----------



## Caza (13 Août 2004)

Tiens nous au courant de l'état dans le temps du revêtement bleu...


----------



## Filou53 (14 Août 2004)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> Tiens nous au courant de l'état dans le temps du revêtement bleu...


T'as eu écho d'un pblm particulier à ce sujet ? 

Filou


----------



## woulf (14 Août 2004)

bah en tous cas le Zire 71 de ma femme a quelques mois et n'a aucun problème d'écaillement du revetement bleu.


----------



## Caza (14 Août 2004)

Les Zire 72 (pas 71) ont la réputation de perdre leur revêtement bleu qui n'est pas une peinture mais une sorte de caoutchouc.

Palm est au courant et propose un échange quand vous joignez le SAV.

Plusieurs possesseurs confrontés à ce pb ont enlevé (avec les doigts !) ce revêtement pour que leur Zire apparaisse tout argenté : le résultat est superbe, mieux à mon goût qu'en bleu.

Je suis allé dans une FNAC dont le modele d'exposition était complètement dénudé : le résultat est vraiment zoli à regarder .....


----------



## mike1 (22 Août 2004)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> Les Zire 72 (pas 71) ont la réputation de perdre leur revêtement bleu qui n'est pas une peinture mais une sorte de caoutchouc.
> 
> Palm est au courant et propose un échange quand vous joignez le SAV.
> 
> ...



Salut, je viens de m'acheter de Zire 72 et je vous informe qu'il est très bien comme produit. je fait pour l'instant beaucoup de teste de fonctionnement. Photo, vidéo, microphone, improt de texte de fichier word, exel, PDF,jeux, traducteur, convertisseur,carte de france,etc.. il me reste plus qu'à tester le bluetooth, le GPS....


----------



## mnav (27 Août 2004)

Slt à tous,

J' hésite à acheter le Zire 31 ou le Tungsten Te, sur l' apple store ils ont l' air d' insister sur une meilleure comptabilité du tungsten avec isync.
Qu' en pensez vous?
La différence de prix est elle vraiment justifiée?
NB je me fiche de lire des MP3 ou de voir des photos.Utilisation exclusivement bureautique
Merci


----------



## Macounette (27 Août 2004)

Entre les deux, je n'hésiterais pas : Tungsten TE. Surtout si tu veux voir des photos : la résolution de l'écran est de 320 x 320 pixels, contre 160 x 160 pour le Zire 31... et crois-moi ça fait une _monstre_ différence


----------



## golf (27 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si tu veux voir des photos : la résolution de l'écran est de 320 x 320 pixels, contre 160 x 160 pour le Zire 31... et crois-moi ça fait une _monstre_ différence


Heuuuu 


			
				mnav a dit:
			
		

> NB je me fiche de lire des MP3 ou de voir des photos.Utilisation exclusivement bureautique


Bah


----------



## Macounette (27 Août 2004)

Oups désolée :rose: j'ai lu trop vite. Pas bien. 
Mais ma remarque reste valable : on voit plus - du texte, des tables excel, etc. sur un écran 320x320 que sur un écran 160x160...


----------



## mnav (27 Août 2004)

En fait mon choix se fera exclusivement sur la facilité de synchro avec ical, et adress book. Et avoir des programmes tel que le vidal pour pda (suis medecin)


----------



## golf (27 Août 2004)

Le Tungsten sera le bon choix car il embarque plus de mémoire donc plus de possibilités à stocker des fichiers tel que le Vidal avec une meilleure possibilité de consultation comme le précise, à juste titre Macounette


----------



## Caster (15 Septembre 2004)

Je voudrais m'acheter un nouveau PDA ce WE ..... j'ai donc bien lu un peu tout sur pda.fr et sur ce forum, mais je suis ....disons ... un peu ..... enfin j'ai plutôt peur que les différentes versions de Tungsten T3,C etc ... soient bientôt dépassées. En fait tous ces PDAs datent de l'année dernière ..... ça commence à faire long .... alors qu'en face les pocket PC , il en sort tous les deux mois  Mais je veux opter pour un OS Palm !!
Donc quelle machine je dois choisir ? laquelle est la plus aboutie ? Mes besoins sont simples (comme presque tout le monde) càd : agenda, carnet adresse, documents word et Excel (par document to go ou autre) .... une liaison à priori Wifi .... mais si en plus il y avait bluethooth .... ce serait parfait (auf s'il y a des pb d'incompatibilité). Le top , serait si je pouvais téléphoner avec (pour remplacer mon Sony Ercson T610), dans ce cas, il faut que la qualité de la partie téléphonie soit très bonne, car mon portable est un outil de travail. Ou dois-je opter pour un smartphone ? lequel ? les treo600 (ne sont-ils pas trop GROS et anciens également ?) ou les Ericson (mais chers) ?

Merci de me réponde rapidement car samedi approche vite


----------



## Macounette (15 Septembre 2004)

Si tu veux un OS Palm, tu es "limité" (je mets ça entre guillemets car le choix est quand même là) aux machines suivantes :

    - smartphone : Treo600 et, dans quelque temps, le Treo650, déjà dispo en Asie.
    - wifi: Tungsten C
    - bluetooth : Zire 72, Tungsten T2, Tungsten T3.

    Pour ma part j'ai un Tungsten T3 dont je suis _extrêmement_ satisfaite. Je mets ça en italique car jamais un PDA m'a autant plu : 



 autonomie pas géniale, mais acceptable au quotidien (je le recharge en moyenne tous les 3 jours)
compatibilité excellente avec MacOS
 écran lumineux, mode portrait _et_ paysage. Indispensable pour lire confortablement des documents Office, comme des tableurs par exemple.
assez de RAM : avec 64 mo, on est confortable 
excellente intégration avec les téléphones portables récents: T3 et SE T610/630 en BT et GPRS, c'est l'unité mobile qu'il te faut.
petite taille grâce au système de "tiroir": on l'aime ou on ne l'aime pas. Moi je le trouve très pratique.
 Le T3 est fourni avec une bonne palette logicielle dont Documents To Go. Il sait également lire les MP3 mais n'a pas d'APN. C'est une machine à usage professionnel, avec une bonne intégration avec les softs de GPS par exemple. Si ton Palm est un outil de travail.


 Pour ce qui est de la nouvelle génération. Il est vrai qu'avec le retrait de Sony du marché européen et US des PDA, l'offre a beaucoup diminué... Mais d'ici la fin de l'année on devrait voir apparaître de nouveaux modèles avec PalmOS 6 (Cobalt). On attend un nouveau Palm sous OS 5 pour la mi-automne... mais aucun détail n'a filtré pour l'instant. Pour ce qui est de PalmOS 6, il faudra investir dans un logiciel supplémentaire (Missing Sync) pour assurer la compatibilité avec MacOS, ce qui n'est pas nécessaire avec les Palm actuels.


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

Maintenant, en intégré (smartphone) il y a un modèle, cher certes, mais qui commence à faire ses preuves et qui "cause" naturellement avec le Mac via iSync, c'est le SonyEricsson P910i...


Il reste encore des SE 900 en vente 

Nous lui consacrons un fil ici...


----------



## Caster (15 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, en intégré (smartphone) il y a un modèle, cher certes, mais qui commence à faire ses preuves et qui "cause" naturellement avec le Mac via iSync, c'est le SonyEricsson P910i...
> 
> 
> Il reste encore des SE 900 en vente
> ...




il est effectivement très ... enfin beaucoup trop cher .... srtout qu'il sera certainement remplacé par un successeur .... 6 mois après


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> il est effectivement très ...


Normal, c'est le top 



			
				Caster a dit:
			
		

> .... srtout qu'il sera certainement remplacé par un successeur .... 6 mois après


Pas fut çà ! Comme tout au-jourd'hui 
Mais ce n'est certainement pas un critère de décision çà  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2004)

Quel PDA choisir? that's the question...   Pour ma part je n'ai pas vraiment l'intention d'acheter un Palm pour l'instant... mais j'ai eu une petite démo samedi soir qui m'a bien fait saliver...   On attend tous je pense que le Tungsten 5 soit équipé du wi-fi de série (et moi le premier  ), mais selon les rumeurs ça ne sera sûrement pas le cas. 

We'll see... mais si ce fameux Tungsten est alors équipé du wi-fi... je me jette dessus.


----------



## RV (29 Septembre 2004)

Mon palm tungsteen (premier du nom) est en train de me lacher.

Je n'en suis pas franchement content, passé l'enthousiasme des premiers temps je suis allé de déconvenues en déconvenues. L'une est pas des moindre est qu'il faut sans cesse faire des reset pour réactiver la tactilité de l'écran (ou alors on pointe à environ 2cm du point que l'on désire atteindre ce qui s'avère impossible quand il s'agit des bords.

Là le rétroéclairage vient de rendre l'âme et je vais donc me résoudre à racheter un PDA.

Pas chien je regarde quand même chez Palm le T3 et le T2, mais le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que les avis de certains utilsateurs sur le site de la fnac n'est vraiment pas encourageant. Certains ont exactement les même déboires que moi, l'écran a vraiment l'air capricieux.

Alors c'est décidé, je n'ai plus trop envie de prendre un Palm, qu'est-ce que j'ai comme alternative qui puisse dialoguer de manière simple avec le mac ?
Si c''est possible avec les pocket PC, j'ai bien envie de me tourner vers HP, ils ont l'air sympa.

Sinon il me reste bien sûr la solution d'exhumer mon filofax


----------



## PMG3Alain (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
je suis très content du Palm TE que je viens d'acheter d'occasion, sauf que je me rend compte que je vais devoir quand même passer par l'achat de Missing sync pour avoir la synchronisation complète, alors finalement ?! 
Mais c'est vrai que pour qui ne regarde pas trop le prix, certains Pocket PC sont magnifiques.
A.G.


----------



## RV (29 Septembre 2004)

les Fujitsu n'ont pas l'air mal non plus. Mais est-ce Pocket PC dialogue bien avec mac


----------



## PMG3Alain (29 Septembre 2004)

Je n'en ai pas fait l'expérience, mais il y a eu un article dans Mac and Co de Juiellet/aout qui titrait : "Pocket PC et Mac, mariage réussi"  . Deux logiciels sont décris : Missing sync (qui a l'avantage à leurs yeux) 49 Euros et PocketMac 44Euros. s'il faut, je peux faire une copie et l'envoyer quelque part, mais je serai absent depuis demain jusqu'à Samedi.
Bonne chance,
PMG3 Alain.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Ces données viennent d'un fichier reçu avec le logiciel

-----------------------------
Configuration requise*:
-----------------------------
- Mac*OS*X, version 10.2 ou ultérieure (la gestion de Mac*OS*X 10.1.5 n?est pas assurée car certaines fonctionnalités présentes dans OS*X*10.2 ne figurent pas dans OS*X*10.1.5).
- iTunes*2.0.4 ou ultérieur, téléchargement gratuit sur <http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/>
- iPhoto*1.1.1 ou ultérieur, téléchargement gratuit sur <http://www.apple.com/fr/iphoto/>
- iCal*1.5 ou ultérieur, téléchargement gratuit sur <http://www.apple.com/fr/ical/>
- iSync*1.2 ou ultérieur, téléchargement gratuit sur <http://www.apple.com/fr/isync/>

-----------------------------
Fonctions actuelles
-----------------------------
- Exploration du contenu de votre ordinateur Pocket*PC à partir du bureau
- Exportation de photos vers Mes documents/Images, à l?aide d?iPhoto
- Manipulation de fichiers MP3 dans Mes documents/Audio, à l?aide d?iTunes
- Synchronisation avec iSync/Carnet d'adresses/iCal

-----------------------------
Fonctions non encore disponibles
-----------------------------
- Synchronisation avec Entourage ou tout autre programme

-----------------------------
Problèmes connus
-----------------------------
- La synchronisation ne fonctionne pas correctement vers Outlook (sur PC) et vers iCal (sur Mac).


La synchro des contacts et des rendez-vous génère quelques problèmes (problèmes de caractères).

Je ne me servais plus de mon ipaq (acheté avant que je switche pour Mac cette année) maintenant je m'en sers bien que l'on pourrait s'attendre à une meilleure synchronisation pour iCal (comme j'ai un ipod la musique je m'en tape; pareil pour le sphotos).


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2004)

En fait le problème c'est que palm a voulu faire un palm a la sauce pocket pc avec plein de fonction multimedia machin et un ecran a la ouaouhhhhhh plus un os5 pas vraiment au point et pas assez le temps pour le faire, bref mauvaise equation a la base

esperons que les palms qui viendront seront mieux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait le problème c'est que palm a voulu faire un palm a la sauce pocket pc avec plein de fonction multimedia machin et un ecran a la ouaouhhhhhh plus un os5 pas vraiment au point et pas assez le temps pour le faire, bref mauvaise equation a la base
> 
> esperons que les palms qui viendront seront mieux



depuis que Sony s'est retiré de ce marché à l'exception du Japon et a laché Palm, c'est pas gagné


----------



## RV (29 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> esperons que les palms qui viendront seront mieux



 et en attendant    Filofax?   :love:  :love:


----------



## RV (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ces données viennent d'un fichier reçu avec le logiciel



tu  parles de quel logiciel ?


----------



## iMax (29 Septembre 2004)

Argh....   

J'espère que j'aurai pas ce genre d'emmerdes avec mon Tungsten|T acheté d'occasion il y a de ça une année....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

RV a dit:
			
		

> tu  parles de quel logiciel ?



le logiciel missingsync que j'ai téléchargé sur markspace


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

l'interview du DG de markspace sur macbooster


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2004)

Il y a une donnée que tu n'as pas écrite : pourquoi faire ?
Quelles fonctionnalités ? BT ou non ? WIFI ou non ? Etc.

Il y a encore des Sony Clié dans les stocks  Il doit y avoir moyen d'avoir des prix 
Mais il faut rajouter le prix de "The Missing Sync for PalmOs v 4"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore des Sony Clié dans les stocks  Il doit y avoir moyen d'avoir des prix
> Mais il faut rajouter le prix de "The Missing Sync for PalmOs v 4"



si tu peux te payer un PDA, tu peux te payer missingsync (environ 40 euros)

est-il sage de prendre un Sony alors que la marque a arrêté de produire sauf au Japon ?


----------



## RV (29 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une donnée que tu n'as pas écrite : pourquoi faire ?
> Quelles fonctionnalités ? BT ou non ? WIFI ou non ? Etc.




en gros les fonctionalités du tungsteen que j'utilise depuis sa sortie (2 ou 3 ans, je ne sais plus).

ce sont les fonctions d'agendas, de répertoire, les applis issues de word et excell par l'entrmise de document to go (sous sheettogo l'écran est important).

je n'accorde aucun intérêt au multimédia sauf peut-être la possibilité de mettre qq photos si la résolution et la taille de l'écran permettent autre chose qu'un simple gadget (comme le tungsteen petit écran que j'ai)

Auparavant j'avais un Psion et les possibiliés offertes par les tâches était plus importantes, le psion gérer également plusieurs calendriers totalement indépendants et c'était pas mal. A l'époque j'en avais dédié un uniquement aux sorties programmées des comics US et  des goodies qui y étaient attachés , j'en ai pas loupé un seul   

Pour ce qui est de BT ou WIFI, pourquoi pas car je commence à avoir un gros paquet de connexion et l'arrivée d'une imprimante supplémentaire (voire une 3ème) ne va pas arranger les choses.


----------



## RV (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> est-il sage de prendre un Sony alors que la marque a arrêté de prdouire sauf au Japon ?



moi, je ne prendrai pas ce risque


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

RV a dit:
			
		

> en gros les fonctionalités du tungsteen que j'utilise depuis sa sortie (2 ou 3 ans, je ne sais plus).
> 
> ce sont les fonctions d'agendas, de répertoire, les applis issues de word et excell par l'entrmise de document to go (sous sheettogo l'écran est important).
> 
> ...



si c'était moi et que j'avais l'argent je prendrais soit BT soit Wifi mais au moins l'un des deux vu l'utilisation grandissante des ces deux technologies

La grosse question me semble être celle de ton environnement de travail : 

- Je pense que dans tous les cas il vaut mieux choisir un PocketPc  car comme les PC dominent tu pourras synchroniser toutes les applis du PocketPC avec le PC. 

- Surtout lorsque l'on voit les faibles possibilités des logiciels de passage (missingsync que j'ai même si c'est mieux que rien)

- La question est si ton environnement de travail est sous Mac. 2 réponses possibles selon moi :

Ton environnement de travail à ton boulot est sous Windows et à ton domicile sous MAC : je pense qu'il vaut mieux un PocketPC pour la raison invoquée plus haut. 

Tes deux environnements sont sous MAC : là je ne sais pas s'il existe un constructeur et un OS spécifique pour MAC.    

- Dernier point (peut être valable à long terme) avec le retrait de Sony qui avait racheté la division logicielle de Palm, l'avenir de PALM et du Palm OS me semble compromis

Quel marque de PocketPc ?

-Ipaq-Compaq mais pas les nouveaux qui remplaceront l'entrée de gamme ; Dell ? je sais pas mais c'est du solide en PC
-pas NEC ou Packard Bell
-Toshiba, pareil que Dell

Je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux te payer un PDA, tu peux te payer missingsync (environ 40 euros)


Tu es gentil mais des réflexions stupides comme çà, tu te les gardes pour toi  :mouais: 
C'est un jugement de valeur envers autrui qui n'a pas sa place ici.



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> est-il sage de prendre un Sony alors que la marque a arrêté de produire sauf au Japon ?


Où est le problème ?



			
				RV a dit:
			
		

> moi, je ne prendrai pas ce risque


On oublie trop souvent qu'en france les fabricants [importateurs] ont des obligations légales de suivi de pièces détachées. D'autre part, Sony a l'habitude de suivre assez longtemps la fourniture des dites pièces. Enfin, passé un certain délai [et hors garantie], à la vitesse dévolution de ces matériels, on a souvent mieux fait d'en acheter un neuf [à fonctionnalités équivalentes] que de faire réparer 
Mais çà, ce sont des choix personnels 



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> - Dernier point (peut être valable à long terme) avec le retrait de Sony qui avait racheté la division logicielle de Palm, l'avenir de PALM et du Palm OS me semble compromis


Mais d'où sors tu ce genre de galéjade !!!
Sony, n'a rien racheté du tout ! Ils ont [toujours] acquis une licence PalmOs 3 puis PalmOs 4 puis 5...



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel marque de PocketPc ?
> -Ipaq-Compaq mais pas les nouveaux qui remplaceront l'entrée de gamme ; Dell ? je sais pas mais c'est du solide en PC
> -pas NEC ou Packard Bell
> -Toshiba, pareil que Dell
> Je me trompe peut-être.


Vu que tu n'y connais que goutte mieux aurait valu ne rien écrire  :hein: 

Pour le reste de tes suggestions, tu crois que l'acquéreur va le synchroniser à tout va, avec tous les ordinateurs qu'il va côtoyer !!!! Restons sérieux.


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

RV a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les fonctions d'agendas, de répertoire, les applis issues de word et excell par l'entrmise de document to go (sous sheettogo l'écran est important).
> 
> ...la possibilité de mettre qq photos si la résolution et la taille de l'écran permettent autre chose qu'un simple gadget...
> 
> ...


En fait, tu as toi même cerné tes besoins reste à mettre en adéquation avec ta prévision de budget !...

Au fait tu veux synchroniser avec quelle(s) app(s) Mac ?

PalmOne <=> PocketPc !

Avec le PocketPc, il ne faut pas oublier le budget The Missing Sync for Pocket PC... 

Si ton budget le permet, je te pousserait bien vers le Tungsten T3 que pas mal de nos lecteur ont adopté et dont ils sont fort satisfaits 
BT + grand écran [paysagé] +... à découvrir...
nb : les licences "Document to go" te re-serviront


----------



## RV (30 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu veux synchroniser avec quelle(s) app(s) Mac ?


pour l'instant avec le palm je synchronisais avec entourage (Office X) et certains documents word ou excell via Document To Go, la musique, en tant que lecteur MP3 je n'en ai, à priori, pas besoin car j'ai un iPod, mais je me sers parfois de la fonction memeo vocal.



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> AAvec le PocketPc, il ne faut pas oublier le budget The Missing Sync for Pocket PC...


je suis allé voir il n'y a toujours pas de synchro possible avec entourage, faudrait que je me mette à iCal. C'est bien ? (c'est une question, car je ne m'y suis jamais vraiment intéressé). On peut scinder des agendas, ça ça me plait car dans entourage je n'ai jamais réussi (peut-être n'ai-je pas bien cherché)



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Si ton budget le permet, je te pousserait bien vers le Tungsten T3 que pas mal de nos lecteur ont adopté et dont ils sont fort satisfaits
> BT + grand écran [paysagé] +... à découvrir...


Oui j'étais allé le voir ,à la fnac et sur le site car malgré mes déboires cela était encore parmi mes premiers choix. Si sur Mac Gé les utilisateurs sont contents, dans les avis des internautes sur le site fnac, d'autres le sont moins (notes de 3 ou 4 sur 10) certains évoquent des problème que j'ai rencontré avec mon tungsteen ce qui me refroidit singulièrement. Mais c'est vrai qu'au premier abord il est séduisant, surtout dans le bundle évasion (+ carte SD 64 Mo, +  guide Michelin Europe (  indispensable, il y a quelques temps il ne fonctionnait pas sous palm, et je me trimballe toujours le gros bouquin et qui n'est valable que pour la france) + chargeur power to go.) le tout pour 20 ¤ de plus que le palm.


----------



## bacman (30 Septembre 2004)

le tungsten T5 est annoncé, 520 MHZ, 128 mo ram, wifi, BT . certains sites l'annoncent pour la semaine prochaine


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

RV a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant avec le palm je synchronisais avec entourage (Office X)


Les Notes d'Entourage sont prises en compte dans le Mémo du pda Palm 



			
				RV a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'étais allé le voir ,à la fnac et sur le site car malgré mes déboires cela était encore parmi mes premiers choix. Si sur Mac Gé les utilisateurs sont contents, dans les avis des internautes sur le site fnac, d'autres le sont moins...


Vas faire un tour sur PalmAttitude et fouine


----------



## RV (30 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On oublie trop souvent qu'en france les fabricants [importateurs] ont des obligations légales de suivi de pièces détachées. D'autre part, Sony a l'habitude de suivre assez longtemps la fourniture des dites pièces.


Oui avec un prix intéressant le point de vue est tout à fait défendable.






			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore des Sony Clié dans les stocks  Il doit y avoir moyen d'avoir des prix
> Mais il faut rajouter le prix de "The Missing Sync for PalmOs v 4"



en regardant de plus près le sony ux 50 ne doit pas être mal du tout (j'ai toujous un peu regretté le clavier de mon Psion sur le tungsteen) surtout s'il est possible de l'acquérir à un prix concurentiel, toutefois pour l'instant je n'ai trouvé aucun site qui le propose à la vente


----------



## RV (30 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les Notes d'Entourage sont prises en compte dans le Mémo du pda Palm
> 
> 
> Vas faire un tour sur PalmAttitude et fouine



  je suis quand même un peu échaudé par Palm. Mon tungsteen ne me laisse vraiment pas un bon souvenir


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour golf, quelques précisions :



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es gentil mais des réflexions stupides comme çà, tu te les gardes pour toi  :mouais:
> C'est un jugement de valeur envers autrui qui n'a pas sa place ici.



Il ne s'agit pas d'un jugement de valeur mais simplement que le surcoût du logiciel n'est pas excessif par rapport au prix de certains accessoires (par exemple certains étuis pas forcément haut de gamme coûtent dans les 30/40 euros)

C'est ma faute ma phrase était trop lapidaire



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> On oublie trop souvent qu'en france les fabricants [importateurs] ont des obligations légales de suivi de pièces détachées. D'autre part, Sony a l'habitude de suivre assez longtemps la fourniture des dites pièces. Enfin, passé un certain délai [et hors garantie], à la vitesse dévolution de ces matériels, on a souvent mieux fait d'en acheter un neuf [à fonctionnalités équivalentes] que de faire réparer
> Mais çà, ce sont des choix personnels



Entre obligations légales et disponibilité et temps d'attente, cela peut faire une différence pour l'utilisateur.



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais d'où sors tu ce genre de galéjade !!!
> Sony, n'a rien racheté du tout ! Ils ont [toujours] acquis une licence PalmOs 3 puis PalmOs 4 puis 5...



Je faisais allusion au scindement de Palm en palmSource (software) et palmOne (hardware). Sony a acquis une participation dans palmsource. Le retrait partiel de Sony aura-t-il des conséquences sur palmSource ? C'est la question que je ms posaisSurtout que j'ai précisé que cela serait peut être impactant seulement à long terme donc cela signifie que j'en suis pas certain moi-même. Cette question est peut être farfelue par rapport à la question initiale de RV.    



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Vu que tu n'y connais que goutte mieux aurait valu ne rien écrire  :hein:



De deux choses l'une : soit c'est de l'humour est de bon matin je ne l'ai pas compris, soit il s'agit d'un jugement de valeur ce qui de ta part est intrigant vu que tu me reproches un jugement de valeur à l'encontre de RV. N'ayant pas été arrogant (je n'ai pas dit si tu as plein d'oseilles pour acheter un PDA, ne fais pas chier pour 40 euros) et prudent (j'ai précisé que je me trompais probalement), on aurait pu s'attendre à plus de modération dans la réponse du modérateur (
 

L'essentiel n'est pas de savoir qui de nous deux en connait plus de goutte mais que RV puisse acheter le PDA qui lui convienne le mieux.

Bonne journée à toi Golf et merci de m'avoir donner de la pêche pour cette journée (on recommence tous les jours si tu le veux).


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

Vu ce que tu as écrit initialement et là, tu vois par toi même qu'il faut prendre du recul et formuler complètement ses idées quand on intervient 
Quand à ma modération, tu es jeune ici, tu verras que je ne fais pas dans la dentelle et faut s'y faire 
Ceci dit, je ne perds jamais de vue qu'on est dans le virtuel, d'autres ont tendance à l'oublier 
nb : je ne porte pas de jugement sur les rédacteurs mais sur leurs écrits :rateau: 
 




			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ...Je faisais allusion au scindement de Palm en palmSource (software) et palmOne (hardware). Sony a acquis une participation dans palmsource. Le retrait partiel de Sony aura-t-il des conséquences sur palmSource ?


Sony n'a qu'une petite participation capitalistique dans PalmSource, n'a rien cédé et n'a aucunement l'intention de s'en retirer. Sony s'est retiré de la plupart des marchés mais n'a pas stoppé son activité Clié au Japon, ni sa R&D, tu verras qu'ils se re-déploieront dans quelques temps


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce que tu as écrit initialement et là, tu vois par toi même qu'il faut prendre du recul et formuler complètement ses idées quand on intervient
> Quand à ma modération, tu es jeune ici, tu verras que je ne fais pas dans la dentelle et faut s'y faire
> Ceci dit, je ne perds jamais de vue qu'on est dans le virtuel, d'autres ont tendance à l'oublier



Petit Scarabée a compris cette leçon donnée par le grand maître (  )

Effectivement, lorsque l'on s'adresse à des inconnus il vaut mieux formuler avec la plus grande précision et ne pas sauter une demi douzaine de liens dans sa "démonstration".

Bonne journée à toi.


----------

